# TeePublic gives wrong product item description



## some_art_guy (Jul 25, 2006)

I have on my storefront Some Clothing Company a couple items designed for pillows. After I finished publishing my product, on the main page it displays, for example it is supposed to read "Scream Here" Emotional Support Pillow. Instead it ends with the description "T-shirt."

Even funnier is when I click on the image that takes me to the product, it then reads with the correct item.
Is this a glitch in the designer portion of the site, or am I missing something?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't check against my shop, as I don't have any designs that do not include shirts.

Probably a bug with their code that just assumes it should default to T-shirt. On Redbubble, you can select which product is shown by default ... don't think you can on TeePublic (unless I'm remembering that backwards).


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

some_art_guy said:


> After I finished publishing my product, on the main page it displays, for example it is supposed to read "Scream Here" Emotional Support Pillow. Instead it ends with the description "T-shirt."
> 
> Even funnier is when I click on the image that takes me to the product, it then reads with the correct item.
> Is this a glitch in the designer portion of the site, or am I missing something?


Obviously their system is not updating the home page titles correctly.








Search and item pages are correct.







Let them know and they will fix it...


----------



## some_art_guy (Jul 25, 2006)

TABOB said:


> Obviously their system is not updating the home page titles correctly.
> View attachment 277044
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll definitely let them know. At least this is minor in comparison to, say, Zazzle. I'm jumping through hoop with their setup as well.


----------

